# Boathouse Bunny Party



## ariel (Jul 8, 2005)

Today is the 9th here in Oz , so that means tomorrow is the Bunny Party!!

Hope all of you who are going have a GREAT time, some piccies of thepartying bunnies would be nice Ohhhh and ok if some of you humanswould like to pop your heads on here too that'd be ok as well I guess.

I wish I could be there, but it's a sure looong way to go LOL

Anyway have a Magic time and anyone who drinks either cointreau orvodka and orange please have one for me, or even a lemonade will dotoo!! (but lemonade has to have ice!)

Have a great time you guys!


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Jul 8, 2005)

I also wanted to say I hope everyone has a great time.. I am thinking of all of you.. Have some fun for me too!!!!

Cristy


----------



## Kricket (Jul 8, 2005)

I will be thinking of all the Boathouse Bunny Partiers this weekend. Have a blast, y'all!


----------



## Saffy (Jul 8, 2005)

Benji and I wouldlike to wish everyone a fantastic day on the 9th !! Will bethinking of you all -


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 8, 2005)

Have tons of fun!!! I'm so jealous, Icompletely wish I could be there, but would have been just 1 trip 2many in the next couple of months.

:groupparty: Jen


----------



##  (Jul 8, 2005)

Ha ! If I popped mayface upon your computers theyALL would similtaniously crashlmao , poor computers wouldntknow how to handle theugly LOL. But I will havesome fun for all , sorry of thenonalchoholic type tho thisdingy old lady doesnt drink .


----------



## samandshawn (Jul 8, 2005)

Oh I'm so jealous


----------



## Zee (Jul 8, 2005)

Me Too !


----------



## Emmy-webby (Jul 8, 2005)

*samandshawn wrote: *


> Oh I'm so jealous


That makes the two of us. I wish that my family &amp; I could makeit there..although so far away. Hope you all that are attending willhave a blast  Take pictures? I would love to seem them! 

Katy


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 9, 2005)

:rainbow: Have a fantastic time and virtual hugs to all!


----------



## kfonz (Jul 9, 2005)

Yea! Me and Bunny wish we couldgo! We're a bit jealous, too ! Just like everyoneelse, havea fun and safe time, and again, don't forget thepictures!!!

love, kat and bunny


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 9, 2005)

Tiny is upset that we aren't going....he really believes that the BUNFATHER *SHOULD* be there. 

I told him that we will be there in spirit though...

Besides...what would his 'twits do without him??? He's too invaluable to us to leave right now!

Peg

P.S. Everyone have lots of fun and stay safe in your travelling!


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jul 9, 2005)

*TinysMom wrote:*


> Tiny is upset that we aren't going....he really believesthat the BUNFATHER *SHOULD* be there.
> 
> I told him that we will be there in spirit though...
> 
> ...


LMAO!!! :laugh:that was :clap:

Everybody have fun tomorrow! Bring lots of pictures back! I just gotback from a two-day trip to chicago w/ our church youth group, we gotback a little after midnight....and today i'm leaving at fivea.m.for a 14+ hour ride to minnesota for a fishing trip w/ mydad and grandparents......all that road time while you lucky dogs getto have fun partying w/ ur buns 

Ellie


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jul 9, 2005)

Hope you have a great time guys :hug:.

Vickie


----------



## m.e. (Jul 9, 2005)

Wish I could be there with you all, but there's always next year!

Hope you have an absolutely fantabulous time.

:groupparty:

I'll be thinking of you as I sit through this wedding today


----------



## CMiska (Jul 9, 2005)

Everyone have a safe and wonderful vacation.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 9, 2005)

Have fun, guys! I wish I could be there with you!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jul 9, 2005)

waaaaaahhhhh....

all you good folk havin' fun without me!!!!:X

Have a great party!

Rose


----------



## 2bunmom (Jul 9, 2005)

Wish I could be there too!!!  Have a great time everyone!!! Beckie


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi All!

Wishing you sunny days, blue skies, and anice breeze. Party on.

Rainbows!


----------



## Flopsy (Jul 9, 2005)

We're here and everyone else is at theParty. Hope everyone is having fun. Theres ahurricane over here, getting hit by rain bands but those are noproblem. Hope its sunny and cloud free up there.

-Ashley &amp; Flopsy


----------



##  (Jul 9, 2005)

Back with a report on the Boat house party !

An awsome time was had by all ,I so hated to leae so early ,but the sister had to get back , 

It was cloudy when we arrivedat noon , as soon as Everyonestarted arriving the clouds got shovedaside and beautiful skiesopened up , It got instanly warm ,Cassi took this picture as soonas the Sky started to open up .







This is the Cake ourIllustrious Leader Daniele brought ,It is an awsome looking piceof confection , The big blackand white Rabbit is Buckin bunny form , allthe Rabbit figures are made of aFondant type Icing ,amazing skills Danielehas , 






I am sorry theseare the only ones I canshare right now with out gettingpermission from all who are inthe photos , Im sure othershave some awsome photosthey wil share whenEveryone gets back.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks Gypsy. The bunnyfigures are amazing, and the colors are great. Gladthe day was bright and sunny.

Rainbows!


----------

